# ماذا يعن wps



## yassen kassar (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة في معرفة wps وكيفية كتابته


----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Wps هي أختصار ل welding procedure spesification
و تعني توصيف لاجراءات اللحام من نوع تيار اللحام و توصيف الكترود اللحام و نوع المعدن الملحوم 
و عمليات التسخين قبل اللحام ان وجدت و كل المعلومات المطلوبة و الاكواد المختلفة تعطيك كيفية كتابة
wps و اشهر الاكواد المستخدمة asme ix aws d1.1 api 1104


----------

